# Diseases and Medical Conditions



## Marauder06 (Nov 5, 2018)

I wanted to add this to an existing thread on generic diseases and medical conditions, but it doesn't look like we have one.

So if you have a post or some thoughts on a specific disease or medical condition and it doesn't warrant its own thread, feel free to add it here.

I'll start with this article about the big uptick in STDs in America:




> "It’s hard to tell if Americans are “getting busy” more often, or if they’re just being dumber about it.  But the results are in, and they’re not good:  more Americans have sexually transmitted diseases than ever before."



link to article


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 5, 2018)

Many of those are becoming resistant to antibiotics.  Remember gents, put it on before you put it in ...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 5, 2018)

So you raw dog a chick you might end up with the clap,  but if you are riding the Hershey highway with Tom you probably gonna die with sores all over your body, etc.

Sounds like you shouldn't be putting your dick in Tom's butt...


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 5, 2018)

In Canada syphilis has decreased 40% in women, but increased 128% in men.  In western nations, syphilis is lowest in the US.  (Canada Communicable Disease Report, 2015, 41(2)).  It is true that chlamydia, gonorrhea, and syphilis has climbed in the US over the past 4 years.  A couple reasons why:  decreased public health funding over past few years, increased antibiotic resistance.  While syphilis has risen, it's not a huge problem (5:100K), and it is demographic-targeted.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 5, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> In Canada syphilis has decreased 40% in women, but increased 128% in men.  In western nations, syphilis is lowest in the US.  (Canada Communicable Disease Report, 2015, 41(2)).  It is true that chlamydia, gonorrhea, and syphilis has climbed in the US over the past 4 years.  A couple reasons why:  decreased public health funding over past few years, increased antibiotic resistance.  While syphilis has risen, it's not a huge problem (5:100K), and it is demographic-targeted.



Everything is increasing here.  Cause Canuckistani's be Fucking.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 6, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> Everything is increasing here.  Cause Canuckistani's be Fucking.



Apparently mostly men* according to the syphilis data...

*Not judging, just observing...


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 6, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Apparently mostly men* according to the syphilis data...
> 
> *Not judging, just observing...



I'm guessing most of the data came from the prison system.  And there's a few "party girl's" taking "football teams" to train town.


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 6, 2018)

I can vouch for the accuracy of the study... not from experience of course but uh... from a friend...


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 6, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> I'm guessing most of the data came from the prison system.  And there's a few "party girl's" taking "football teams" to train town.



Syphilis is extremely highly prevalent with homosexual men.  The other two, much more prevalent with the hetero population. 

Definitely getting resistant to antibiotics, I remember the good old days of just shooting up asses with antibiotics after liberty.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 6, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> Everything is increasing here.  Cause Canuckistani's be Fucking.




...and the moose are scared.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 6, 2018)

Every one of you perverts needs to watch this.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 6, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> ...and the moose are scared.



It's deer season now...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 8, 2018)

I haven't personally had one, but watched my dad go through a groin hernia that required surgical repair. That was some painful shit he went through, took him probably 9mths to a year to recover from it and definitely calmed him down on lifting heavy shit. He passed away 7 years ago,  otherwise I'd pick his brain and post it here. 

Sucks you're dealing with that, wish you the best brother.


----------



## Kaiba (Jan 24, 2019)

Im currently rehabbing a complete ACL tear and 2 menisci tears in conjunction with multi-ligament trauma.
I was playing D2 collegiate rugby and this dude grabs me out of the air while I land on a straight leg at 200lb. 3 pops, one surgery, and 4 months later, I am still sucking. Straight leg bend and flex are not met yet but are close. Still experiencing pain but avoid NSAID’s to avoid Testosterone reduction. Im taking a few supps to help (hydrolyzed collagen and Tumeric.)
Recent research suggests 9-12 months might not be long enough to get back into intense activity. Instead, 1.5-2 years. I hope to hit 1.2 years max or less.
I have developed a tight low back (my educated guess is Quadratum Laborum) and glutes (again, Periformis and Glute Medius) issues from all the innactivity in the beginning. Yoga and rehab/prehab help. All the sitting I do because of school makes the muscular tightness in both conditions worse.
I hope to get back into swimming next week and continue through the semester. I also need to quit smoking... again, again.


----------

